# Opera singers with the widest range



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Who are some of the opera singers past & present with the widest octave ranges?


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicolai Gedda must be one of those in contention. At least his range was from the low C in Di tu se fedele, to the high F in Puritani.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've always enjoyed these videos:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

While Berlin born Hans-Rolf Rippert (31 July 1931 - 27 February 2008) was not primarily known as an opera singer, he had made a number of opera appearances in Germany including Barber of Seville and Boris Godunov. He had an extensive concert and recording career under the name Ivan Rebroff including some 6000 concerts and a two year run in Paris in Fiddler of the Roof in French. During his career he capitalized on his four and one-half octave voice. 
On this video he sings a German Drinking Song Im Tiefer Keller at age 75.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> While Berlin born Hans-Rolf Rippert (31 July 1931 - 27 February 2008) was not primarily known as an opera singer, he had made a number of opera appearances in Germany including Barber of Seville and Boris Godunov. He had an extensive concert and recording career under the name Ivan Rebroff including some 6000 concerts and a two year run in Paris in Fiddler of the Roof in French. During his career he capitalized on his four and one-half octave voice.
> On this video he sings a German Drinking Song Im Tiefer Keller at age 75.


:tiphat: fabulous! thanks Rob


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Rebroff also recorded the part (singing in falsetto) of Prince Orlofsky in the Carlos Kleiber/Bayerisches Staatsorchester _Die Fledermaus._ It's really not bad at all, either! George


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

William Matteuzzi's rendition of 'Credeasi misera' in I Puritani

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vdoj3c053wpfcc9


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't recall if Hilo Brown ever sang opera...


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've always enjoyed these videos:


The Callas compilation is unbelievably cute.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Callas -- soprano assoluta


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Ewa Podles: I have heard her sing from baritone low A to soprano High Eb. Ponselle had a very powerful contralto register down to D tacked on to her soprano voice. Nilsson could sing from F below middle C to F6 ( she could sing the Queen of the Night aria after singing Isolde). Sutherland from G below middle C to high F en alt.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Hors categorie_, but I´ll mention the lovely-weird *Yma Sumac* ;-) (4 1/2 octave)


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Probably counts as cheating but Franco Fagioli! 










His range spans over three octaves!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> _Hors categorie_, but I´ll mention the lovely-weird *Yma Sumac* ;-) (4 1/2 octave)


I have one of her albums somewhere thanks to the mid90s lounge revival. Stunning. Also Minnie Riperton


----------

